# Steven Pinker's Mind Games



## Banned (Jan 11, 2015)

Steven Pinker’s Mind Games
APRIL 11, 2014

Steven Pinker is every bit the populist. All but three of his nine books are aimed at the general public (_The Better Angels of Our Nature: Why Violence Has Declined_, is available in 21 formats and editions; the CD comes out this week). Dr. Pinker’s teaching is similarly accessible. Just look at the test questions here, culled from one of his Harvard courses, “Psychological Science.” He explains his approach: “The questions that psychology tackles are the ones that obsess us in everyday life: family relations, sexuality, kindness and aggression, the reliability of knowledge. Not surprisingly, many concepts in academic psychology have crossed over into popular culture, such as conditioning, Freudian psychoanalysis and cognitive dissonance. Exams that invoke these memes test whether students understand the theories well enough to reason about them when they are presented away from a familiar textbook context and are applied to real life.”


How well did you do?


----------

